# anyone know how to make this thing work



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*heres some of the pimp ser*

http://www4.mtco.com/rizzo/images/ChrisR/chrisroberts1.jpg http://www4.mtco.com/rizzo/images/ChrisR/chrisroberts4.jpg
http://www4.mtco.com/rizzo/images/chrisr/chrisroberts6.jpg


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Is that what you're trying to do? Put [I M G] [/I M G] (without the spaces) around the URL for your images. Looks like that link doesn't work however.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the front end looks good...the rear however....well...not too fond.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

*Not too shabby...*

I like a lot. Thats a totally unique color and the CF hood works well. The kits been done before (  ) but theres a reason why its so popular. Ive never been a fan of the VIP grills and those lights might work better in black housings, but those wheels wrap it all up nicely. I wouldnt mind the Saleen wing so bad if it werent for the frenched plate throwing off all the lines. All in all, big thumbs up from me, (not that you cared or asked), and an A+ for originality. Not easy to do with so little parts to choose from.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride.. i wish i had the money to make mine look wild. ( damn college) . i plan on doing R34 headlight with HID systems. and leave my back side alone but with a new rear. prob a Combat front bumper and side skirts off the extreme kit or the drift.. not sure yet. gettin 17 " rims and Yokohoma Parada Spec 2 tires. aluminum wing and SR20DET motor added with NOS kit etc.. jes no money.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the car. I love the Extreme Rear bumper and i believe the Extreme sides as well. Nice job on your car. Relly original


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*ITS COOL*

WHOSE CAR IS THAT, THATS FROM ILLINOIS?!? I bet they got that body work done at BODYWERKS if so THEY are rich!!!!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i love thos rims. Shoot.....haha. Very good job man!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THATS IT!!!! If I c 1 more person with my Extreme kit that I dont even have yet-----Im gonna go CRAZY yo...........

OK OK Im calm now Twisted U got yourself a ILL ride---color is original, LUV the rims- and hood and rear views all blend in nicely, 

BUT thats not the basic Extreme rear end RIGHT???


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*my car*

the work was done at turks in peoria and yes they are rich now
as for the kit it is just the extreme


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to say that your car is pretty tight. I dont like the grill though. Sorry to say. Love the originality. I give you mad props


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

YO twisted you dropped your ride NICE ride!!!!! if so how much of a DROP with 17''s. and whats your set-up?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

i like the car and i must say... ive driven my sentra in that exact spot where you have taken those pictures being that im from decatur...


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Sweet! I like!  
__________________


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow man thats one sweet 200, it looks kinda like what i wanted to do with my sentra, minus the crooked liscnese plate


----------

